# NFAA /NAA membership dues calender



## spotman (Jun 2, 2006)

*Nfaa*

The NFAA membership is One year from the Day you join.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

spotman said:


> The NFAA membership is One year from the Day you join.


Yep, and thanks for the reminder - just looked and my membership expire 9/03/2009. Going to be time to re-up soon.


----------



## hbclub (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks.:shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Since the subject just came up,

What does anyone think about changing it to a year say, Sept. 1 thru Aug. 31st??

I was considering an agenda item so it would be easier to gain a true number on membership and make it easier to track. This schedule would encompass an entire indoor and outdoor season. It would also enable the NFAA office to send mailers or have reminders printed in the magazine that might help maintain membership.

Just a thought.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Since the subject just came up,
> 
> What does anyone think about changing it to a year say, Sept. 1 thru Aug. 31st??
> 
> ...


Sorry buddy, can't agree with you on this one. Having had the responsibility of tracking memberships for several different organizations, I can tell you that "constant" membership dates are a royal pain in the butt due to having to prorate dues based on the date/time of membership application.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sorry buddy, can't agree with you on this one. Having had the responsibility of tracking memberships for several different organizations, I can tell you that "constant" membership dates are a royal pain in the butt due to having to prorate dues based on the date/time of membership application.


I can completely understand that. That is one of the reasons I asked before taking the time to write an agenda item. 

I know that the other archery organization I belong to doesn't prorate it's membership. It's Jan1-Dec 31. If you sign up in July, it's still $30.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I can completely understand that. That is one of the reasons I asked before taking the time to write an agenda item.
> 
> I know that the other archery organization I belong to doesn't prorate it's membership. It's Jan1-Dec 31. If you sign up in July, it's still $30.


I was Prez of an international group of programmers for several years. Our annual dues are only $24 from May-Apr. You'd be surprised at how many folks complained that we didn't prorate the dues.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Not sure your proposal would help or not in terms of a count. Probably more than 50% of the archers still won't turn in their membership fees until just prior to their Indoor State or Sectionals or the Indoor Nationals -- especially if pro-rated or no penalty to enroll until just before needing to use the membership (and no benefit to sending in earlier). Since NFAA tries to do a count as of Dec 31 (I believe?), still won't get an accurate depiction I don't believe. Should just pick a month with the least amount of renewals, probably something later in the year, but prior to Dec 31, i.e. 11/1 or 10/1, and take the membership count as of that date.....or else wait until 4/1 and take the count as of that date, since guessing a significant portion of the memberships may be renewed prior to that date.

Also, not sure it makes a difference or not, but having the membership renewals spread out across the entire year may make it easier breaking up the quantity of renewal mailings plus spread out the income flow a little more so its not an all and then nothing scenario for planning/budgetting expenditures. Especially if something occurs, i.e. a big drop in the economy, which causes a significant decline in renewals. If that occurs all at one time, unexpectedly, there will probably be alot of scrambling going on.

Just a few thoughts anyways.

Also just an fyi, NAA membership works similarly to the NFAA -- 1yr from the date you enroll.

NFAA Pro Membership on the other hand is a calendar year membership running Jan 1 - Dec 31, with no pro-rating if you join later in the year. Makes things a little more interesting when having to make sure the pros have renewed both their NFAA and their Pro dues memberships, since many do not have concurrent renewal dates, when the first indoor NFAA tournaments roll around at the beginning of the year .

>>------->


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

I believe that while the NFAA Headquarters resided in Calif. That there was a state law dicatating the actual 12 month from the purchase date as opposed to the Jan.1st example. Ken


----------

